# New Golf clubs?



## tiger's caddie (May 8, 2007)

i am looking to buy some new golf clubs and dont no what to buy. money is no object.
i am about


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Making a statement like "money is no object" is going to get you a list of some very high priced golf equipment. You would be better off looking for an entry level set $250-350, till you find out whether golf is all is cracked up to be. There is a ton of guys out there with expensive equipment and wishing to high heaven they'd tried playing for a while before putting that money out. Golf can be a very frustrating sport, that takes a lot of time and effort to master. Check out the buy/sell in your local newspaper for an entry level set that you can pick up for a song, play with them until your sure you want to get serious, then go looking for expensive clubs. Just a suggestion....

Del


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Call tiger woods up ...Tell him you want to buy his clubs he won the 1997 masters with kk ...Never know you might win the masters with them too


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

he's gonna waste alot of that money that ain't an option on a game he will learn to hate heh


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

Tend to agree with 65nlovenit.

How long have you been playing golf? If you have been on the game for some time, then you would roughly know what you want.

If you are still new to the game and are taking lessons, then you may just want to practise with the 7 iron first. If you are more advanced, then getting a used or beginner set should be suffice till you get better.

You club selection will be more narrow when your swing has stablised.

Cheers


----------

